# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Removing silicone marks

## ednaruby

Tiler has managed to get silicone on bathroom floor tiles.  Looks like its been stepped in and trodden around the floor :Annoyed: .  I have used a razor scraper to take off the excess, but how do I get rid of the residue/smudges thats left over?

----------


## Vernonv

Try vinegar and use a non-coloured rag.

----------


## rrobor

MM not so sure vinegar will have enough oomph. If there is a bit of broken tile anywhere, Id silicone it then try to clean it.
   Id try acetone and ceramic paint thinners etc. First though Id ask the tilers to fix the mess, its their damage.

----------


## Master Splinter

Slosh on kero and leave it for a few hours - it'll dissolve most silicone sealers.  Wipe up with an old towel, then clean with tricleanium to remove any kero residue. 
Spray thinners will also do the job, but it evaporates faster so its only good for really thin smudges.

----------


## Tools

Ring the tiler and tell him to come back and do it. 
Tools

----------


## ednaruby

Thanks everyone - I'll try all your suggestions and let you know which one works. I'd rather do it myself than bother trying to get the tiler to do it, the color matches the tiles but with the sun coming in the different surface is really noticable.  He'd probably make more mess in the process of trying to fix it!  At least if I do it they will ALL get done, otherwise I'd have to stand over him and mark every one to make sure none get missed. 
what process/product would a professional tiler use anyway?

----------


## Gooner

I've seen a silicone remover solvent at Bunnings. Never tried it, but seen it there.

----------


## nameismatt

i had a few places on my new tiles that were either silicon or glue and after reading the thread i tried vinegar... worked like magic! i used cheap white vinegar, the kind that clears your sinus and makes your eyes water. it does nothing except stink where the tiles are clear but bubbles up when it hits the spot and then the silicon just wiped off. seriously, legendary post! thanks a mil!

----------

